# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird Wifi Sous vide and Instant Read Thermometer BG-HHIC



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 1, 2020)

Giveaway has ended
Winner- 

 ronf

Prizes- *One Inkbird* *Wifi Sous vide & One Instant Read Thermometer BG-HHIC *
Please PM me to claim your prizes. Can't wait to see what you cook!

See you next giveaway!!!!!
*Here are discount codes if you're still interested.
15% CODE* for* Sous vide*：* ZVQ5BQNV*  DEAL PRICE：*$68.84*  (REGULAR PRICE：$80.99） 
*BG-HH1C* : [ *25% off Coupon*: WUUU55OO  + *25% off price down* ] (*50% off*) -  *$7.49 *

More details of the prizes can be found here:
Sous vide:  





						Amazon.com: Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide Cookers, 1000 Watts Stainless Steel Precise cooker, Thermal Immersion Circulator with Recipe, Digital Interface, Temperature and Timer for Kitchen, ISV-100W: Kitchen & Dining
					

Amazon.com: Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide Cookers, 1000 Watts Stainless Steel Precise cooker, Thermal Immersion Circulator with Recipe, Digital Interface, Temperature and Timer for Kitchen, ISV-100W: Kitchen & Dining



amzn.to
				




BG-HH1C: 





						Amazon.com: BBQGO Digital Instant Read Thermometer, Meat Thermometer with Calibration, Magnet, Foldable Probe, Large Screen, Wireless BBQ Thermometer C/F Switch for Kitchen, Milk, Candy, Deep Fry, Bath Water: Industrial & Scientific
					

Buy BBQGO Digital Instant Read Thermometer, Meat Thermometer with Calibration, Magnet, Foldable Probe, Large Screen, Wireless BBQ Thermometer C/F Switch for Kitchen, Milk, Candy, Deep Fry, Bath Water: Meat - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to
				




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away the *Wifi Sous vide* &* Instant Read Thermometer BG-HHIC to this awesome community.* ❤ 

KEY FEATURES (*Wifi Sous vide*) :
Free app ,no limit for multi people connect
preset values will be saved after power off
Precision Temperature and Time
Protection and Temperature Alarm

KEY FEATURES (*BG-HHIC*) :
 Easy Operation&Convenient Storage
 Fast read within 3~6 seconds.
 Temperature Accuracy: ± 1℃/±2℉ Degrees
 Wide Temperature Interval:-58℉ to 572℉. Calibration ranges from -3℃ to 3℃(-5℉~5℉)
 Support Calibration.
 Magnetic

*Rules: Comment under this post. One Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 4-Sept.* After receiving the products, you need to share your experience here.Otherwise, you will be disqualified next time. Thanks.


----------



## ronf (Sep 1, 2020)

Watching


----------



## johnewalleye (Sep 1, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away the *Wifi Sous vide* &* Instant Read Thermometer BG-HHIC to this awesome community.* ❤
> 
> KEY FEATURES (*Wifi Sous vide*) :
> Free app ,no limit for multi people connect
> ...


Awesome giveaway


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 1, 2020)

Sign me up please


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in please


----------



## Steve H (Sep 1, 2020)

Include me please!


----------



## robrpb (Sep 1, 2020)

Please include me. Thanks.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow!  These giveaways keep getting better and better!

Thanks Inkbird.  I would be honored to share my experiences with your great products!

Please count me in.

John


----------



## JCAP (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in as well!


----------



## 2Mac (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in please.
Thanks again Inkbird.


----------



## georgia smoker (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in !


----------



## bassman (Sep 1, 2020)

Please include me.  Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## creek bottom (Sep 1, 2020)

Please, count me in! Thank you!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in too please

Ryan


----------



## jdmb560 (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in! This would be a great addition to my kitchen


----------



## sandyut (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm all in on this!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 1, 2020)

Sign me up! Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm in, thanks for the donated prizes here on SMF!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 1, 2020)

Throw my name in the hat please. Thank you !


----------



## JJS (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in please


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 1, 2020)

Sign me up! These are great products!


----------



## Ilanmudasmoka (Sep 1, 2020)

Please sign me up.


----------



## Ricardo's (Sep 1, 2020)

Sign me up, please!


----------



## UofAknight32 (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm in.. Inkbird products are great. Becoming my only go to for temp monitoring.


----------



## SmokeyX (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm in, too


----------



## baseballguy99 (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## udaman (Sep 1, 2020)

count me in please.
Thx Inkbird


----------



## Woodzman (Sep 1, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## DrewJ (Sep 1, 2020)

Please count me in! Thanks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm feelin' pretty darned lucky! RAY


----------



## isitdoneyet (Sep 1, 2020)

count me in.


----------



## mike1ranger (Sep 1, 2020)

Inkbird giveaways are the highlight of my week


----------



## Jett (Sep 1, 2020)

J am in thank you


----------



## Jj102 (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m in. Please include me


----------



## wizrd54 (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird. Please count me in.


----------



## nnolannn (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks INKBIRD. Count me in too


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'd like to toss my hat in.

Thank you Ink Bird 

Chris


----------



## Mike Pom (Sep 3, 2020)

Inkibird pick me


----------



## front sight (Sep 3, 2020)

Count me in !


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm onboard with this


----------



## sdesi1981 (Sep 4, 2020)

count me in


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Congrats Ron


----------

